# Transplanting pine trees



## CJW (Mar 28, 2009)

How do you know how big of a root ball you should take with a certain tree. I think I remember hearing 10" for every 1" of tree trunk? So I'm guessing that would mean 10" on each side so 20" dia. total? 

Does that sound correct to anyone or can anyone offer some advice?

Thanks


----------



## brnchbrkr (Mar 29, 2009)

*10" per 1 " diameter of tree measured < 5" diameter tree trunk*

measured 6" above the ground.

5" diameter tree = 50" root ball.

now some might stretch it a bit and say 8" per 1" Diameter.

5" tree will then be a 40" root ball.

Bigger is better sometimes....


----------



## CJW (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks


----------

